# I'm now on Custom Made



## wdkits1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi everyone
After much pondering,soul searching and debating I have decided to jump off the deep end to try my hand at selling my wares on Custom Made, a site that after talking to other members there seems to be the place to be if you want to get lots of exposure for your woodworking. With over 100,000 web hits a month and a great staff to help out, I'm feeling pretty good that my investment will pay off. Follow this link to my page and let me know what you think.
http://custommade.com/by/mikemathieu


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mike i just checked it out..thats fantastic…i think its a great idea…with that many hits..i cant help but think it will be good..i hope the best for you, and hope you dont get over booked…hey ya never know…more is better in this case…good luck…grizz


----------



## wdkits1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks Grizzman
Time will tell. From what I heard from some of the other members they did really good or really bad so we shall see. I wouldn't mind having too much work.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Good for you. You have some great talent and you offering items that are unique and special.

I wish you well.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Congrats, I wish you all the sucess.


----------



## AuroraWoodworks (Nov 6, 2009)

Let everyone know how you make out. I'm curious to see how 100,000 hits/month translates into sales at the individual level. Good luck!


----------



## wdkits1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone . I will keep you all updated. With as much talent as there is on THIS forum it could be a good place for lots of folks to show off.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks like a good site. Good luck.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

You do some very impressive work and see no reason why you would not make money doing this. Good Luck.

God Bless
tom


----------



## CustomMadeChris (Aug 8, 2010)

Mike your profile looks great! I'll be sure to mention some of your work on CustomMade's upcoming facebook and twitter updates.

Let me know if you'd like a bit of extra exposure on top; Id love to have you and your intarsia work on the blog sometime.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That looks great and I hope that you do well in your new venture. You seem to have much to offer and do very good work.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Congratulations I hope it all works out for you


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

good luck!!! i looked at your shop verry cool


----------



## PBthecat (Jan 18, 2010)

Your stuff looks great Mike, let us know how the selling goes…


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

So how has CM worked out for you Mike?


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Your page and wares looks fantastic. I checked into custom made a while back - just poking around- and Imust have filled out some information somewhere along the line- and in a few weeks time the guy who owns the site - basically a one man band- actually called me to see if I was interested in signing up etc. etc. He was a very personable fellow and we had a nice chat about the site. I have to say that if my own experience is any indication, I believe the customer service of custom made is probably excellent. Good luck!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mike, 
The site looks really professional. I've been following your work since I first saw your Monticello and was blown away. 
If the folks that frequent the site are as much in awe at your skill as me, you must have enjoyed good success since you first started.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike that looks like a great site to get exposure and you have some fine pieces displayed. Good luck on sales!!
...........Jim
Another site I heard of was Etsy.com. I tried to get going on it and filled out all the fields but it would not accept my credit card information so I never go going. They charge 20 cents a listing


----------

